#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [綜合] 近期的作品

## 飛狼薩克

很久很久沒浮上來啦還有人記得我嗎~(#
因為已經高三了 幾乎沒有時間做自己的事
自然產圖量不會很高=w=

不過因為之前辦了自己的FB專業
反而又沒有那麼不常畫圖了(??
以下ㄧ些有放在專業的圖 在這裡也發ㄧ發吧

順序新→舊


全部收裡面窩~




參加友人的私人企劃的角色

佐藏 公 老虎血統 38歲
隸屬陸戰隊
擅長棍術和體技
個性粗暴急躁，極度激進分子

極度痛恨信神派，因為自己的妻小為某些派別的信神派所害
使他一夕之間失去家庭
憤而從軍，決心要把信神派趕盡殺絕
也因為這樣，在戰爭中他總是衝鋒陷陣
是大將們眼裡又愛又恨的士兵
據說這樣的個性是事件發生後才轉變的
其實每天都活在失去家人的傷痛中

背景故事是有關於企劃的世界觀設定
所以看不懂就算了XD""


OEUR的阿謙擬貓 平板繪
前陣子聽到他車禍受傷ㄧ整個超心疼QWQ
祝他早日康復!!!


同學委託的!!他們家的貓>w<!!!
第一次接同學委託!!!
也很感謝同學的捧場!!!


粉專200讚賀圖!!
有興趣的人歡迎跟我私訊要網址XD
我不確定這裡能不能打廣告((ryyy


第一次參加的噗浪企劃
前陣子正式宣布結束 畫了參加企劃的角色做紀念ww



ㄧ系列的萬聖節賀圖!!!!
殭屍狼畫得很開心<3


前陣子的跟風 眼睛的進化史
唯一不變的是從來沒有畫精細過(###


三人行~
小小隻的好可愛呀~(#


OEUR團長─阿神的生日賀圖!!
阿神好帥呀~~~<3(#


全體飛狼設定ww
目前當作專業的封面圖~




感謝大家的觀賞~>w<!!!

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

因為角色細緻度已經沒有甚麼可以挑剔了 , 回個好棒棒又有灌水之慮

所以只好讚一下 , 表示有看過而且很棒

這方面我覺得飛狼薩克 等級已經高到可以畢業了

該是開始挑戰背景的時候!踏上神之道路吧! 快! 背景! >w<  (敲碗

----------


## 狼王白牙

薩克的圖色澤飽滿，穠纖合度，彩圖的部分無論是電繪或是加上特效的圖都好棒。

萬聖節的狼，若是為了慶祝萬聖節而把身軀裝扮成殭屍狼，那比起戴上南瓜面具的傳統，
可真是用身軀跟生命去 Cosplay.  :jcdragon-tail-faster: 

至於陸戰隊的老虎，對於他的設定，總是會聯想起過往，究竟會影響未來些甚麼。

已經在薩克的專業上按下讚來追蹤了，廣告可以用簽名檔來打非營利性質的廣告。
恭喜擁有這麼多的粉絲  :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 飛狼薩克

> 因為角色細緻度已經沒有甚麼可以挑剔了 , 回個好棒棒又有灌水之慮
> 
> 所以只好讚一下 , 表示有看過而且很棒
> 
> 這方面我覺得飛狼薩克 等級已經高到可以畢業了
> 
> 該是開始挑戰背景的時候!踏上神之道路吧! 快! 背景! >w<  (敲碗


太、太過獎了啊大大QWQ
我頂多還只是在學習的大道上罷了

背景嗚.....再說!!!!!(#




> 薩克的圖色澤飽滿，穠纖合度，彩圖的部分無論是電繪或是加上特效的圖都好棒。
> 
> 萬聖節的狼，若是為了慶祝萬聖節而把身軀裝扮成殭屍狼，那比起戴上南瓜面具的傳統，
> 可真是用身軀跟生命去 Cosplay. 
> 
> 至於陸戰隊的老虎，對於他的設定，總是會聯想起過往，究竟會影響未來些甚麼。
> 
> 已經在薩克的專業上按下讚來追蹤了，廣告可以用簽名檔來打非營利性質的廣告。
> 恭喜擁有這麼多的粉絲


謝謝狼王的稱讚>w<!!!
也感謝追蹤!!!
了解!!!感謝解惑!!!(?

----------


## 狼の寂

喔喔超讚
好多蓬鬆的毛毛  (ˊ∀ˋ)
虎獸人佐藏那張超棒的，很喜歡那種充斥著野性的感覺 (啊啊本來就是獸

那個進化史感覺好好可怕  qwq
現在根本已經很強大了  (O
2014的眼睛咱大愛，喜歡那種冷的感覺  owo

然後鉛筆繪稿感覺好工整好乾淨   _(:3」 )_   (看自己  →_→
設定全那張最喜歡薩克現在使用的設定 (藍色那隻
色調很棒!!

離學測貌似剩下42天惹   (這邊也正為學測所苦  qwq
加油吧～!!
能的話真的不要指考....   _(:3」 )_

祝考運昌隆  ：3

----------


## 飛狼薩克

> 喔喔超讚
> 好多蓬鬆的毛毛  (ˊ∀ˋ)
> 虎獸人佐藏那張超棒的，很喜歡那種充斥著野性的感覺 (啊啊本來就是獸
> 
> 那個進化史感覺好好可怕  qwq
> 現在根本已經很強大了  (O
> 2014的眼睛咱大愛，喜歡那種冷的感覺  owo
> 
> 然後鉛筆繪稿感覺好工整好乾淨   _(:3」 )_   (看自己  →_→
> ...


我永遠無法理解深邃的美麗眼睛要怎麼畫((ryyyy
我大概永遠只會底色+陰影+ㄧ條反射 完成((ryyy 

藍色有兩隻((不要挑語病###

我不要指考啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
國中基測已經有一次被擠到第二階段了高中不想再來ㄧ次啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!
很不喜歡事情每次都得拖到最後orz
今天42天((ryy

----------

